# BB Creams - discussion



## chiq (Aug 19, 2008)

apparently they are the "newest" rage in asia (i'm just really behind). has anyone tried bb creams? if so what do you think of them?


----------



## xxainixx (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: BB Creams?*

i use the one by the face shop... it's pretty ok.. works like a tinted moisturizer... have not noticed any drastic changes to my skin ^^ hth


----------



## msashlay (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Don't get Missha Shiny! It's a total glitter bomb. I like Missha Watery...perfect for glowing skin.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Pretty popular in asia, I have some but haven't tested them all yet.  I've only been using one for about 3 months straight.  The bb cream is Scinc Fine Control BB cream, @ first I was put off by the color becuz it looks pale yellow w/ a grey in it.  But I tried it anyway.  It blended into my skin nicely though afterwards.  It's very like weight and has no fragance to it.  The coverage is light to medium depanding on how much you wanna build and it makes my face glow.  It felt like I had nothing on, it hasn't broken me out, it has somewhat improved my skin texture too.  This bb cream comes only in one color though.
I also have Missha M BB cream the orginal, and Dr. Jart Black Label BB cream, I'll be testing one of them out soon after I finish the Scinic one.  Out of all the bb creams though, I've heard that BTRC brand is the best followed by Dr. Jart.  BB cream was first made in Germany, Korean stars made them popular.  Orginally bb cream was made for patients after their cosmetic surgery (face job, nose job, chin job, etc.)  Spose to be moisturizing, soothing, brightening, and like a tinted moisturizer.  Alot of bb creams have spf, anti-ageing, whitening effects too and of course they all are suppose to help pervent blemishes.  There alot of brands out there w/ bb creams, I think it's still hard to get them in the U.S. though.  I've only been able to get mine on sites and ebay.  Some brands are BTRC, Dr. Jart, Hanskin, Missha, Skinfoods, Lieoe, CoverQueen, Elishacoy, Etude, Gowoonsesang, The Face Shop, etc.  From all that I've read about bb creams from other ppl and doing my own research the top three brands in my opinion are BTRC, Dr. Jart, and Gowoonsesang.  In the middle for me are Lieoe, Missha, Hanskin, and Etude.  @ the bottem of my list are CoverQueen, The Face Shop, Skinfoods even though alot of ppl love the BB creams from Skinfood, and JustBB cream from the ShimmerStore.  It's the worst in my opinion (Just BB cream), makes your face oily w/in 30 minutes!  Also recently Japan made the very first Japanese BB cream that's a mineral bb cream, I've read some nice reviews from it.  Hope this helps in ur search for bb cream.  Oh and from what I've seen the best and worst place to find bb cream for good prices is ebay, you just have to find a good seller that doesn't jack up the prices.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

The reason BB cream caused a big stir in Asia was because of all that transparent, liquid shine skin craze. People were no longer wearing heavy foundation & powder, but they were opting more of sheer coverage. BB cream is basically a tinted moisturizer - it is supposed to give some coverage as well as help to soothe and relieve dry skin. 

I tried the original Schrammek Blemish Balm, which didn't do much for me. Since then I tried many Korean brands.. So far they have been great!  I wear them in my lazy days or weekends, when I can't be bothered with plastering foundation and concealer.   I do prime my skin with a good primer and mix BB cream with a bit of Strobe to give illumination to my skin and buff well with 187 brush!  It is flawless!  Unfortunately, BB creams have limited colour range - they only come in 1-2 colours!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Unfortunately, BB creams have limited colour range - they only come in 1-2 colours!_

 
Tell me about it..sheesh I'm NC25 and I have a VERY hard time finding a good match for my skin. I love BB creams because I'm lazyyyyy but most of them are too light


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Perhaps this is a dumb question - but what does BB stand for?


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Perhaps this is a dumb question - but what does BB stand for?_

 
Definitely not a dumb question. It stands for Blemish Balm


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

^^ thanks!


----------



## babyleese (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

They were the "newest" rage about 1-2 (maybe 3? who knows lol) years ago.  I started really getting into them in November/December of 2007.  One thing to remember about BB Cream is that although many people consider it a "skincare" product because it supposedly has ingredients in it that good for your skin, it is still a makeup product and therefore has to be properly removed.

I've actually tried quite a few of them from many brands -- I've tried ones from BRTC, Hanskin, Dr. Jart, Skin79, Skinfood, Lioele, Gowoonsesang, Missha, and Feverlet.  My very first one being BRTC Recover Balm suitable for oily/combo, acne-prone skin.

BRTC and Hanskin are very popular in asia and I believe Hanskin is the brand that have the lightest shades.  Skin79 probably has the most selection of different BB Creams (it's ridiculous how many different kinds they have lol). Certain Skin79 BB Creams and Missha Watery are fairly "dark" compared to most BB Creams out there.  I've read many reviews and TheFaceShop probably has the lowest reviews.  I've heard that it's caused many people to break out, but then again, everyone's skin is different.  Feverlet is one of the few that's actually moisturizing and yellow toned.  It's one of my favourites for sure.

As already said, they do come in light shades and there is very little colour selection.  If you're lucky, they may come in 2 shades, but the majority of them come in 1 shade only.  And if they do come in 2 shades, it's still pretty darn light and it's main difference is in the tone (i.e. pink toned or yellow toned).  Coverage of BB Creams is similar to tinted moisturizers, but there are a few that give slightly more coverage, for example, Missha M Perfect Cover SPF42, Gowoonsesang Brightening Balm, and Lioele have fairly good coverage.  

After trying so many of them, my final decision was to stop.  There's just too many to keep up with and I have to order them online and..it's just too much of a hassle.  I've read stories about people getting ripped off 'cause of sellers who jacked up prices so I always did my research and looked for the lowest price 'cause honestly, in Asia, most of the BB Creams sold there are dirt cheap.  Some of them comparable to drugstore prices.  Also, trying these is the same as trying any other product, you have to find the right one for your skin and though it is possible to get samples, sometimes there won't be samples available for the one you want.  

FYI, for those who DO want to buy BB Cream, I suggest looking at G-Market (kind of like a Korean ebay).  Shipping may seem expensive, but when I worked it out, it was actually not that bad (but then again, it depends on where you live).  Just as an example, you may find some sellers that charge $20-25 for Skin79 BB Cream, but on G-Market, you can find 2 for 1 deals (i.e. 2 tubes of BB Cream for $5-10).  They also have package deals and some sellers include freebies.  I purchased a Lioele package that included 2 BB Creams and a powder compact and I was given, as a freebie, a pack of cleansing wipes, a various sample sized BB Cream and bases and what not.   I also got a Hanskin package and was given samples of other BB Cream, shampoo, conditioner, and whatnot.

Anyway, the main point is, do your research before purchasing!

HTH


----------



## Lalai (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

I've tried some BB creams but because they don't cover much, don't have good colour selection and are expensive to get, I'm not too bothered with them anymore. To me they were not much better than sun screen: getting Avene High protection Mineral Cream Spf 50 is a lot easier and does the same trick! Actually, I'd say it's pretty close to BB creams as its slightly tinted as well.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

I love BB creams. Just found out about them like a month or two ago. I bought a Korean brand BB cream w/ spf 15 for like $65? at a Korean supermarket makeup section. I was so excited when i got it too. Its very light but i like to use it when i don't wear foundation. It is practically like a tinted moisturizer. Supposedly it clears your blemishes over time...


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_I love BB creams. Just found out about them like a month or two ago. I bought a Korean brand BB cream w/ spf 15 for like $65? at a Korean supermarket makeup section. I was so excited when i got it too. Its very light but i like to use it when i don't wear foundation. It is practically like a tinted moisturizer. Supposedly it clears your blemishes over time..._

 
$65 bucks?? Holy crap that's expensive. Did you buy it at the Korean market in daly city by DMV?


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_$65 bucks?? Holy crap that's expensive. Did you buy it at the Korean market in daly city by DMV?_

 
LOL no it was in oakland. But they have a mini boutique within the store. I love it though.


----------



## juliettehasagun (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

I've tried several. Not many compare to other girls in the forum (other forum): just Dodo, Missha, and Skin79 hot pink. It was only three but then I thought it was enough since none of them was too pink for my tone (I have yellow tone). It was funny actually that BB cream was made for asian, but most of them are pink tone.

I still undecided to try Etude House or Feverlet HD. I''ve heard they are yellow tone and good enough to try. But I still not sure. I still crazy about MMU and to add BB creams madness is kinda... too much


----------



## kittykit (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

I've M Perfect Cover BB Cream No.23 (SPF 42 PA+++) and I think it does pretty good job covering my blemishes and acne scars. It's around AUD$32.90 for a 50ml tube, I think it's a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## sweetkiss (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_$65 bucks?? Holy crap that's expensive. Did you buy it at the Korean market in daly city by DMV?_

 
My friend bought a bb cream that was $110. I was like I didnt even know they made bb creams that expensive -0-;;


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Does anyone know how much they cost overseas? 
I have a friend whose visiting China, and its cheaper over there, Imma ask her to pick up some for me =]


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've M Perfect Cover BB Cream No.23 (SPF 42 PA+++) and I think it does pretty good job covering my blemishes and acne scars. It's around AUD$32.90 for a 50ml tube, I think it's a pretty reasonable price._

 
I have the same one but No. 21 - and I bought it on eBay for 13$ so for me it's quite cheap.

And I like it very much. I don't need heavy coverage and this one even out my skin and it looks perfect! A big plus is high SPF factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I put compact over it or loose powder but usually just moisturiser + BB + make-up and go


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

anyone suggests me the right bb cream for normal face with rosacea and oily T-zone?


----------



## lipshock (May 21, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to try BB Creams after reading about them on some of the beauty blogs I follow but alas the shades are so not marketed towards a deeper WoC (le'sigh) because the products seem like they'd be perfect for those days you wouldn't want to wear foundation but you need a bit more coverage than just a tinted moisturizer and some powder.


----------



## jani04 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

A lot of people say somehow a lot of BB creams after a few minutes do change and match the skintone but I haven't found that to be true with all BB creams. Most of them come out grey, pinky and ashy looking to me. 

I know BB creams are popular with oily skin and combination skinned gals for the oil control and the supposed 'healing' qualities if you're acne prone, but I have dry skin prone to eczema break outs and I'm wondering if it would be beneficial to me? Or whether I should just buy an actual tinted moisturiser that does come in my shade.

here's an LJ with loads of reviews, just wish she'd do swatches.. 

Taciturnity Serenity


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

I need an advice:
Will BB cream make my redness disappear? or partly?


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Hi girls!
Finally I got BB cream, actually Dr. Jart Black Label. 
I'll try to describe my happiness with this cream...
First of all, I've got problem with face redness and sensitiveness called rosacea. I accept the fact that only long-time-period will heal it but in current period want just to cover it. 
My morning-face-camouflage routine lasts for approx. 10min incl.:
serum-moisture-foundation-powder (if I skip any of steps my skin reacts badly. Foundation is some kind of external protection)
Now, while been using BB cream I don't need that much time at all + face routine is simplest now meaning:
serum-BB-powder on T-zone (which takes max.3-4min)
BB cream honestly swaps moisturizer and foundation. It's so dense and pigmented and covers entire redness. My skin is soft and comfortable for whole day, T-zone is less oily, it has long lasting effect (almost full coverage).

I'm totally satisfied with BB and will use it until other miracle shows on market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Price: (20$) 5/5
Package: 5/5
Coverage: 4/5
Persistence: 4/5
Feeling: 5/5 (so light)

I recommend  it to everyone, at least it's not that expensive to try.


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 21, 2010)

*BB Cream for oily skin?*

I've been loving the idea of BB creams, but I can't seem to find one that's right for me.

So far, I've tried the Skinfood Aloe and Missha Perfect Cover. Both pretty much fail at oil-control, though the Missha is slightly better.

I prime my skin with milk of magnesia, and I set it with either MSFN or elf HD powder (mufe dupe).

Either way, I find myself "dewy" (borderline SHINY) after I leave the house and take a 45 min air-conditioned subway ride. =

Any recommedations? I heard BRTC Perfect Recover, Dr. Jart Silver, and Lioele Triple Solution bb creams are good with oil. Have any of you ladies tried them? PLMK!!! Thanks!


----------



## xJUICY (Jun 27, 2010)

I've tried only two: Etude House BB Magic Cream SPF30 and Missha Signature SPF25.

There are two kinds of EH BB Magic... one in a purple tube and the other in a blue tube. Idk the exact differences but the blue one has SPF30, while the purple does not have any. I have the blue one. There's only one shade, but it's right for me. Quite easy to blend and doesn't leave a white cast over my face. The coverage is sheer and oil control is just okay, but I use Etude House Dr. Oil pact as a finish to control the oil. I really like this BB cream because it's very easy to blend. It doesn't completely cover up blemishes and dark spots, but it gives my face a nice smooth look. 

The other one I have, Missha Signature SPF25, is not for me at all. SPF is lower than the EH one, it's more expensive, and it's harder to blend. There are two shades. I bought the lighter one because I have relatively light skin and the MA said the other one would be too dark for me. Well, this one gives a white cast over my face, which makes the color difference between my face and the rest of my body too noticeable. Maybe this is meant for people who desire lighter skin and don't mind the "powdered" look, but I definitely did not like it. The formula is thicker so it's harder to blend and oil control is not great. 

Hope that helps for anyone looking for BB creams! 
I reviewed both on my blog if anyone is interested in reading more:
V I S I O N / in / H D: beauty, fashion, creativity, lifestyle.


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BB Creams?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_I love BB creams. Just found out about them like a month or two ago. I bought a Korean brand BB cream w/ spf 15 for like $65? at a Korean supermarket makeup section. I was so excited when i got it too. Its very light but i like to use it when i don't wear foundation. It is practically like a tinted moisturizer. Supposedly it clears your blemishes over time..._

 

Holly cookies that is expensive! I found that buying BB Creams online [mostly ebay] is MUCH MUCH cheaper. Buy them from ebay sellers directly from Korea and choose the sellers with consistent ratings that specialize in BB Cream. All of mine are under the $20CAD mark....anything more and I feel slightly ripped off.

I have tried alot of bb creams; Dr. Jart, Etude House "precious mineral", SHILLS, Missha Perfect cover, Skinfood Gingko green, Skin79 Gold Caviar and Lioele. Haven't seen a huge improvement in my skin but that's probably because I dont wear it consistently enough to really know. I've got a bunch of reviews up in my youtube channel, if you care to check it out just click the link in my signature


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 5, 2010)

I've since given up on BB creams. They promise way more than they can deliver. Plus I'm sick of that ghastly greyish tint present in most BB creams. Will stick to regular ol' foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosegasm* 

 
_I've been loving the idea of BB creams, but I can't seem to find one that's right for me.

So far, I've tried the Skinfood Aloe and Missha Perfect Cover. Both pretty much fail at oil-control, though the Missha is slightly better.

I prime my skin with milk of magnesia, and I set it with either MSFN or elf HD powder (mufe dupe).

Either way, I find myself "dewy" (borderline SHINY) after I leave the house and take a 45 min air-conditioned subway ride. =

Any recommedations? I heard BRTC Perfect Recover, Dr. Jart Silver, and Lioele Triple Solution bb creams are good with oil. Have any of you ladies tried them? PLMK!!! Thanks!_

 
I have the Skinfood Aloe, Missha Perfect Cover and the Lioele BB creams. Out of the 3, I'd say Lioele has the poorest oil-control. (Missha being the best). I'm a bit shocked to hear they both did so poorly even with milk of magnesia under. Could it possibly be your moisturizer causing the oily-ness?


----------



## Kragey (Jul 5, 2010)

Hum, I am intrigued. One of the two professors I did my conference project with comes from China, and we got to talking about how East Asian women tend to look very young (until they hit about 50, at which point they often age like woah, LOL!). She attributed it to Asia's obsession with skincare products. It got me thinking...I have great skin now, but maybe stuff like this will help keep it nice?


----------



## rosegasm (Feb 25, 2011)

mizuki~ said:


> Any recommedations? I heard BRTC Perfect Recover, Dr. Jart Silver, and Lioele Triple Solution bb creams are good with oil. Have any of you ladies tried them? PLMK!!! Thanks! 						 					 				 			 		 		I have the Skinfood Aloe, Missha Perfect Cover and the Lioele BB creams. Out of the 3, I'd say Lioele has the poorest oil-control. (Missha being the best). I'm a bit shocked to hear they both did so poorly even with milk of magnesia under. Could it possibly be your moisturizer causing the oily-ness?


	It's been a few months since that post, and I ended up buying the Dr. Jart Silver and I think it works really really well for controlling oil. I didn't really have to touch up.

  	Not sure about the moisturizer... I'm not even sure what I was using back then. xD

  	But now... my skin is so dry it HURTS. T_T


----------



## fieran (Feb 25, 2011)

rosegasm said:


> It's been a few months since that post, and I ended up buying the Dr. Jart Silver and I think it works really really well for controlling oil. I didn't really have to touch up.
> Not sure about the moisturizer... I'm not even sure what I was using back then. xD
> 
> But now... my skin is so dry it HURTS. T_T


	Do you have access to Clarins or Kiehls? You might want to get a good moisturizer. I have combination oily skin that behaves so much better with proper moisturizing.


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my! i have been loosing sleep the past few days trying to decide which one ot try. Ordered a few online, the Skin food mushroom one, a sample pack of skin79 I believe, and another one. I cannot wait to try them out. How is the mac one? How can I decide which one is a good one?


----------



## Hilde (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you darker people aware that there's a new missha 31 that's darker?  I was happy when they came out with 13. Now they have 4 shades 13, 21, 23 and 31. 

  	@ra143 I don't think the MAC one is like other BB creams, it's sheerer and marketed as a primer. Although I'm sure you could use it alone, it's not something I would get with that intention in mind.


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Where do I find the sample packets some people talk about in Europe, I can only find them on USA sites =(


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Ha I found the answer myself but it might be useful for someone else.
  	The missha website sells a travel set and you can purchase samples from g-market.com.


----------



## jennifa (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys!  If you're darker than 23 but not as dark as 31, they recently release an in-between, # 27 (honey beige).

  	I have 2 tubes of 23 (presents from my sister), so I'm going to be good and wait til I've finished it off before I order 

  	I hope this helps someone!


----------



## jennifa (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention:

  	for reference, I am NC 30


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

anyone using the garnier bb cream that has been released in the uk? i have been enjoying using that recently. i don't think it's an authentic bb cream however it works so well!


----------



## vala (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish I knew about bb creams earlier. I only got started in May when I was in Australia. I'm on my third bottle (different brands each time) and I'm liking Skin79's pink bottle and Missha's M Perfect Cover. I still have some samples and other bottles I bought that I have to try, but I prefer to finish one bottle at a time. I bought a bunch of bb cream when I was in Seoul and it's crazy at the stores! There are so many stores each with so many options! I wish I could visit there every year and stock up haha. Oh well, at least I found a shop here at home that imports some of the more popular items


----------



## inishkai (Jan 9, 2012)

BB creams are a total sham in my opinion. It's a total waste of money as far as makeup goes. Now companies are copying the whole BB trend in the US. It's basically watered down foundation and  sunscreen//block. My girl friend was selected to advertise in a BB cream commercial because she had pretty nice skin. The BB cream didn't really do much to improve it (she does get spots from time to time). I'd stick to full coverage foundations and mix with you SPF moisturizer. The price of BB creams are kinda outrageous also. : /


----------



## ra143 (Feb 5, 2012)

So I think there is a huge difference between the asian BB creams and North American ones. Personally I find the asian ones, well, bad. They are so thick, look like a mask, the colours are so weird, they feel cakey and heavy, they clog my pores and make my skin itchy. I would have to say Missha is the best of them all but still very unnatural looking. The 23 one is a match to my skin but it's very ashy looking. Some are super thick (dr jart asian formula) and look like a mask. I have tried about 5 brands and all of them dissapointed.I mean, after using stuff like MUFE HD Bourjois healthy serum foundation, products that enhance your skin and feel amazing, why would you plaster this over your face? 

  	I have also tried a few North American BB creams and they are more like tinted moisturizers, with benefits. In Canada we have the Marcelle one and I like it sooooo much more than asian BB creams. It looks natural, its light, has medium coverage but allows me to look like a human.


----------



## Candlecove (Feb 28, 2012)

...


----------



## dazzler143 (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it depends on your preference really. I don't like using foundation on my skin because it's just too heavy for me and some women feels the opposite. I prefer using bb creams and there are brands that are natural looking like the Lioele Beyond the Solution, Skin Food Aloe, and Etude Bright BB Cream. The consistency is very light you almost feel that you have it on and doesn't have grey undertones. Some bb creams does give your skin a grey cast but if you apply very minimal amount and let it set for a few minutes before topping it off with loose powder, it looks better and doesn't cake. I apply my bb cream over my moisturizer and it makes the product go on smoothly. If you don't your skin is going to absorb more products than you need and that causes caking. I have been using bb creams for more than 2 years and have tried 7 brands and I still prefer it over foundation anytime.


----------



## RhodesMakeup (Apr 12, 2012)

I have tried a few BB creams and my favorite goes to smashbox. Unlike some of their foundations it wont turn you orange or yellow and covers pretty good. But its also amazing to wear under your makeup as a primer. Thats what ive been doing and my makeup has never gone on so smooth


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 13, 2012)

I have yet to find a BB Cream that doesn't turn me a nasty shade of grey. I love the concept, but just can't seem to find one that is suitable for my skin.


----------



## crazycurlyK (Jul 18, 2012)

They mostly only suit very fair asian skin or leave a grayish cast. However I hear that Missha M makes a BB cream that suits skin tones up to NC40, and Illamasqua's BB-cream inspired foundation Skin Base has a large range of colors that would probably suit all kinds of skin tones.


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jul 18, 2012)

I ordered the Skin79 orange bottle.  I like it but can only wear it in the winter.  I am nw25. The garnier version is to light on me in the summer also.  Was wondering though how they would work as a primer, or mixed with a touch of darker foundation....might have to try!  I was excited about the notion of BB creams because on the weekends I don't always feel like doing a full face...throw this on and out the door. I do find that a full pump of the Skin79 is way, way too much! I only need a 1/2 pump or less!


----------



## Ikram (Jul 18, 2012)

I have tried many Bb creams and the best one for me is Skin Food any from the Good Afternoon tea line. Very ligh and just great, the color in # 2 is perfect, nc 20.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am NW35 (which from what I gather on other beauty sites and here on Specktra, is rare) and I tried the Smashbox bb cream a few months ago.
  	Advantages: Medium is the perfect shade for me and looks like skin while giving great coverage.
  	Disadvantages: Oily as HELL. If you have dry skin, this might be your HG. However, I am combo/oily and I looked like an oil slick immediately. Cue copious amounts of powder.


  	I am interested in the Missha M Perfect Cover but I am debating whether I should get the #27 or the #31. I am looking forward to trying new bb creams!


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

I like to use bb cream when I'm lazy.. due to their consistency being like a moisturiser it's easy to apply with fingers  I sometimes also use it when my make up brushes for foundation need cleaning and I can't be bothered.. They are normally moisturising so I don't need a moisturiser when using them.. I think they are pretty good generally if you can find the right one for yourself as there are sooo many different ones out there... I only tried one Asian brand which is Missha and I'm happy with it  I would definitely buy it again. I believe it's called perfect cover and it coves pretty well actually. The shade range isn't the biggest with them, but if you are fair I don't think there willl be a problem  I'm fair myself and I used Missha perfect cover in shade 23 which is the third darkest shade I think


----------



## polyglottina (Sep 17, 2012)

I use and loooove the Origins VitaZinc face cream which is like a BB cream to me. The only bad thing is that they don't sell Origins neither in my homeland neither have I ever seen it in Italy. I purchase it in Germany or Norwegia while traveling, in the airports, hahah


----------

